# Schmutzige, rostige Oberfläche kreieren??



## cR (22. April 2001)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne meinem Bild etwas "Dreck" hinzufügen, bzw. eine Oberfläche erzeugen, die aussieht, als sei sie ein schmutziges Blatt papier, oder eine helle Oberfläche mit Rost.. auf folgender Page kann man am besten erkennen, was ich meine :

http://www.sedative.org/sedative/links.html

Falls jemand weiß, wie so etwas am besten hin zu bekommen ist, wäre ich für eine kleine Anleitung sehr dankbar.

Gruß, T. Rumland


----------



## Nino (6. März 2002)

Einfach eine Rostige Textur reinmachen  
Solche Texturen findest du überall.
z.b http://www.google.de


----------



## freekazoid (6. März 2002)

schonmal genauer hingeguckt?

auf der linken seite der page ist das kein rost, sondern ein baum 
naja, auf jeden fall ist das n bisschen mit ebeneneffekten rumgespielt und dann am schluss ne ebene mit dem modus 'farbe' drübergeknallt...
ich mach' mal was in die richtung!


//edit
bild


----------



## Maniacy (6. März 2002)

*easy*

versuch mal folgendes:
a) nimm dir n Pic vonnem Baum o.ä.
b) registrier dich im Forum
c) lad dir meine Textur runter (geht nicht als Gast)
d) färb das Pic vom Baum braun (Bild + Einstellen + Farbton/Sättigung "Färben" muss aktiviert sein)
e) knall meine Textur drüber Ebenenmodus multipliziern

Dann haste ne Grundlage.
Danach kannste noch ein wenig mit den Gradiationskurven aufm Baum-bild und mit weichzeichner auf der Textur rausholen...
Experimente sind meist erfolgreich:
- Alles was unter Bild / Einstellungen steht, liefert meist hübsche Ergebnisse
- Ebenenmodi (normal, sprenkeln, negativ multiplizi... ect)

So Viel Erfolg wünscht
Maniacy

Textur:
kratzer.jpg 

Ein 3 min Ergebnis:


----------



## silence (6. März 2002)

@cR:
Rechts oben, "Suchen"...
Besser find ich aber "Logout"  

//edit:
Hab das guest nicht gesehn... argh
gibts für guests auch ne möglickeit zu suchen?!
Wenn ja, benutz sie!


----------



## nanda (6. März 2002)

/offtopic

oooch, silence
sei doch nicht so. cR hat doch höflich gefragt und sich auch noch klar ausgedrückt. besonders letztgenanntes merkmal läßt hier manchmal sehr zu wünschen übrig.

/end offtopic


----------



## silence (6. März 2002)

Eigentlich bin ich ja nett, nur ich hab heut irgendwie meine Tage


----------



## freekazoid (6. März 2002)

naja, kann mal passieren 

jedoch scheint die methode von maniacy auch recht gut zu sein.
denn mit ebenenoptionen hat der(hr. sedative) ganz sicher rumgespielt


----------



## Maniacy (6. März 2002)

hey... mit keiner Methode bekommt man in 3 min Arbeit so hübsche Effekte hin


----------



## Mythos007 (7. März 2002)

Chellaz zusammen,


Hey Du Sack ! das war meine Motorhaube
wo du die Kratzer reingehauen hast ! 

N.S.: Danke für die schöne Textur ...


----------



## Maniacy (7. März 2002)

kein Problem, is auch meine absolute Lieblingstextur 
Aber hast du zum Tausch vielleicht eine Rost-Textur?

MfG
Maniacy

PS: Und komm ja nicht auf die Idee hier nachher rumzuerzählen, deine Rosttextur wär meine Motorhaube


----------

